# Cleaning the x bolt dura touch stock.



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I was able to get a browning x-bolt this last week and while reading the owners manual it says that to clean the dura touch stock to just use a damp rag and then to use a light gun oil. My question to you guys is this: What oil do you use on your X-bolt stock to clean it and then protect it? 

Thanks


----------

